# Buffalo Wings



## ELMO4635 (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for Buffalo Chicken Wings? What spices do you use, bake, fry, grill, etc...


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

This is what my wife does.
4.5-5LBS Chicken wings
2 cups Whole wheat flour
1cup all purpose flour
2.5 TSB salt
1 TSB paprika
¼ TSB cayenne pepper

In a large mixing bowl mix flour, salt, paprika & cayenne pepper.

Wash chicken wings and drain. Coat chicken in flour mixture.
Refrigerate chicken wings for 90 minutes.
Fry chicken wing in 375 oil until golden brown. After all wings have been fried place them in a large bowl with hot sauce mixture.


Hot wing sauce
3 sticks of butter melted
1/2 cup crystal hot sauce or Tabasco sauce
3 tbsp brown sugar
3/4 TSB paprika
3/4 TSB salt
1/2 TSB cayenne pepper
2 TBLS chile sauce


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

4lbs wings [fresh is better]hit them up with some tonys and sometimes ranch mix. bake in oven 325 for 45min,then broil them a few minutes for crispness and color. melt some butter and add your favorite wing sauce. i like texas petes. put sauce and chicken in a big stainless bowl flip a few times to coat.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Fry or BBQ until golden brown, the put texas petes hot sauce, not their BBQ sauce.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I just put some Tony's on them and throw them in the fry daddy naked. Then throw some Hooters sauce for the grocery store on them and enjoy. Not a fan of the wings at Hooters, but their on the shelf sauce is pretty good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to a big grocery and buy the Frank's hot sauce , the wing recipe on the bottle is the shizzle.............


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

We barbque our wings spiced with tonys. While the wings are cooking, in a big pot that has a lid mix a 12 oz bottle of louisiana hot sauce, about 3 oz of tiger sauce, and a little tabasco sauce depending on how much heat you want to add. When the wings are finished put them in the pot and cover them. Shake the pot around to cover the wings with the sauce and let them sit for 10-15 minutes. Take them out of the pot and put them back on the pit for 5 minutes. Enjoy!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

i am hungry for wings now. tink i will try to make all variations like a combo special tonight!! Slurp slurp, yum, got to go shop. bbl


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

i just fry without anything on them, dredge em through some kc masterpiece caribbean jerk marinade.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I just go to Hooter's for some wings and breasts....


----------



## ELMO4635 (Jan 10, 2007)

Forgot to post a reply of what we did...

Bought some "Hooters" Wing Batter, and fried them up. Bought some Franks Sweet & Sour BBQ Wing Sauce, and some Kroger Brand Teriyaki Wing Sauce (was on sale).

"Hooters" batter, worked good, but did need some more seasoning for my liking... maybe some Tony's next time. The Franks sauce was pretty good, hot yeat gave you a abbq flavor. The Kroger wing sauce (terrriyaki) was pretty good... very thick and had a pretty good flavor.

Looks like we are gonna try some more this weekend!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I like to grill my wings. When they're done, they get tossed in a combination of one bottle of Frank's Red Hot Original sauce and a stick of melted butter. That makes the perfect traditional buffalo wing. 

I have heard that the Frank's Red Hot Wing Sauce is terrible. It tries to replicate the original sauce with the butter already in it, but it fails to capture what makes it so good.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

NAC is right on. 

Franks wing sauce is a waste of time. Just buy the Franks hot sauce and use the recipe on the back. I use about 1/2 franks and 1/2 butter. I have tried many different recipes, but Franks is the real deal for Buffalo wings.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

*Hooter's Hot Wings recipe*

1/4 c. butter
1/4 c. Frank's Red Hot Sauce
dash ground pepper
dash garlic powder
1/2 c. all-purpose flour
1/4 tsp. paprika 
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (more if you like them hotter)
1/4. tsp. salt
10 chicken wing pieces
vegetable oil for frying

Combine butter, hot sauce, ground pepper, and garlic in a small saucepan. Heat over low heat until ingredients are well-blended. Combine flour, paprika, cayenne pepper, and salt in small bowl. Coat wings in flour mixture. Put them in the fridge for an hour to help the breading stick. Heat vegetable oil for frying. You want enough in the pan to cover wings, about an inch or so deep. Fry for 10-15 minutes. Remove cooked wings onto paper towels to drain. then toss wings with the hot sauce mix in a large bowl. Serve hot with blue cheese or ranch dressing and celery sticks.

**When I make these, I buy the wings and cut them into the drummettes and wings. I then sprinkle cayenne pepper directly onto the wings before coating in the flour mixture 'cause I like mine hot. I usually double the batch so I can have more. I have also deep fried them too.


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

The "no fry" method on the Franks bottle is the best!!! They fall off the bone everytime and the flavor is great.

The secret is to let them rest when you first take them out of the oven, or you will have a tough time getting them out of the pan.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Man I tell you what...

Bake'm naked
Get you some lousianna wing sauce...I don't use the spice that comes with the kit.
Get you a sauce pan and pour your wing sauce in there
Then a lil butter
Followed by some apricot or peach jelly
Add a lil cayenne for spice if you like
Right before they are done sauce them and put them back in to glaze 

w/e baking pan you use put foil down on it so you don't have to scrub it.


Also try Jack Daniels teriyaki sauce it is very good as well.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been baking mine here lately and using Buffalo Wild Wings Asian Zing sauce as a glaze. It's a sweet heat that is darned good.


----------

